# Narcissistic II(rough draft)



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

This is a rough draft of the second part of Narcissistic. It is based on 'Sketch for orchestra' but has a different ending. It is only draft idea. By the time I come to finish the work it will be completely different. As always, please let me know what you think.


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone got an opinion about it?


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

In my opinion it sounds very... abstract. It has a little too much "surprise-effects" (I don't know the correct terms). It has a good texture, and many voices (good thing), but I miss some more melodic stuff and some build-up. Slowly introducing an idea then build on that idea, have the surprise-effects wait until you've firmly introduced the idea. 

In my opinion, surprises should not be overdone. But you also wrote the piece has yet to be finished, so I might be wrong.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

sounds interesting and clear. how will it be structured at the end?


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

It consists of several short sections like the one you have heard.


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

mediumaevum said:


> In my opinion it sounds very... abstract. It has a little too much "surprise-effects" (I don't know the correct terms). It has a good texture, and many voices (good thing), but I miss some more melodic stuff and some build-up. Slowly introducing an idea then build on that idea, have the surprise-effects wait until you've firmly introduced the idea.
> 
> In my opinion, surprises should not be overdone. But you also wrote the piece has yet to be finished, so I might be wrong.


Just trying to build drama but your opinion has been noted - thank you.


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

I'd honestly like to know what this sort of music is about. I don't ask this in a condescending manner, I genuinely want to understand. Is this considered atonal music?

In my opinion, it's very chaotic to me, But perhaps that is what you were going for. I listened to some of your other pieces on your channel, and I'm curious to understand your perspective


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It doesn't sound chaotic to me at all. But I just feel it would suit a larger scale work structurally more than a series of short episodes.


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

prasad94 said:


> I'd honestly like to know what this sort of music is about. I don't ask this in a condescending manner, I genuinely want to understand. Is this considered atonal music?
> 
> In my opinion, it's very chaotic to me, But perhaps that is what you were going for. I listened to some of your other pieces on your channel, and I'm curious to understand your perspective


I don't think I am going for anything. Perhaps, it's a style of music that you may not listen to frequently(I mean this sincerely). The difficulty with my (this) kind of music is that it has to be listened to a lot before it makes sense. Ironically, some people are switched off on the first listening. What I am trying to say is there is nothing I can explain that would be bettered by listening it several times over. To me it doesn't sound 'atonal' but I understand that it must sound 'non-tonal' to others.


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

Ian Moore said:


> I don't think I am going for anything. Perhaps, it's a style of music that you may not listen to frequently(I mean this sincerely). The difficulty with my (this) kind of music is that it has to be listened to a lot before it makes sense. Ironically, some people are switched off on the first listening. What I am trying to say is there is nothing I can explain that would be bettered by listening it several times over. To me it doesn't sound 'atonal' but I understand that it must sound 'non-tonal' to others.


Yes, it definitely isn't the kind of style I'm familiar with, yet it's intriguing. I guess some things can't be explained, especially music, but whom are your influences in regards to your composition style? As in, who are the first composers that come to mind when you think of orchestral music?


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

I think it is sounding quite interesting - "beautiful" to my taste.
I'm curious to check other works in your channel later.
Best
Artur


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

cimirro said:


> I think it is sounding quite interesting - "beautiful" to my taste.
> I'm curious to check other works in your channel later.
> Best
> Artur


Thanks very much.


----------

